# Some awesome videos from this weekend!



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I went out to the 'new' Seminole ATV park this weekend and it was awesome! I got to really try out my new clutch kit and it performed superb! There were 2 other guys out there, 1 of which had a tazer with him and his buddy let him taze him. Then he skimmed the water on his dirt bike the first time, but didn't make it the second time. They were CRAZY!!!! It was nice being able to ride a wheelie with the new clutch kit, along with a radiator relocate kit, 2 ammo cans, 1 amp, and 2 speakers on the front rack! Enjoy!
















Brenton


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

nice video's, those guys look nuts! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm... skimming? are you sure? I dont think he was really up on top. Nice videos otherwise though :bigok:


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't call it 'skimming' but he definitely wasn't riding on the bottom. lol

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just some other vids!
















Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! you can never mistake a popo for anything else, or anything else for a popo! they have a very distinct sound!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

^ yep like an old choo choo train. (put put put) :nutkick:
lmao, just kiddin


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

More like someone farting in a can.

Park looks like a cool place to ride.


----------

